# Stinkin squirrels.......



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

On tree, I have rat traps all over lower branches (visible), old ladies old nylons with mothballs hanging (helps to preserve the mangoes...pun?), and even a trial mango surrounded by wire mesh, which, is very effective, but sooooo hard tomake. oh, also,wrapped the trunk with shet metal to prevent climbing- but they still get them! Geez.......


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Tree rats love d-con.


----------



## bballallan (May 6, 2012)

Oh no!  I don't even know how you could go about to stop that really.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The worst is they never eat a whole vegetable or fruit. The nibble or take just one bite out of all of them. I've mentioned before that an idiot University of Illinois president had a box of gray squirrels shipped over from Great Britain to beautify the campus 100 years ago. With no real predators and increasingly mild winters their populations grow and while cute, they are pests and can do real damage. Some really tear up wiring of parked cars. 

I love mangoes and hate to see you losing them. Would bird netting slow them down you think?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bballallan said:


> Oh no!  I don't even know how you could go about to stop that really.


 
These work VERY well:thumbsup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

What about that dried essense of fox urine that I've heard so much about lately ?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL!! Thanks, people. Interesting - is that true, about how grey squirrels got to ythe USA? Sheesh.....Like the mongoose introduced in Hawaii to help eat the rats- then they found out- too late- that the mongoose is active in daytime, and the rats at night! Now, too many mongooses in hawaii!

yes, they eat only the partial mango. Like I said- stinkin......

cant shoot them- illegal. Traps, I figure, may rap them formly on headd, giving them a scare. Could use Conibear choke traps, but I fear for the law that protects pesty squirrels:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0854719256+&item=170854719256&vectorid=229466


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

creeper said:


> What about that dried essense of fox urine that I've heard so much about lately ?


Don't know about the outdoor granulated stuff but the indoor attic spray was phenomenal. The squirrels could not get out fast enough.

The San Francisco zoo sold Zoo Doo at one time. That with lion poop in it kept deer away from petunias and things. As I said, the squirrels in Central Illinois do not seem to be frightened of anything and lack predators. Even the birds of prey won't touch them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might have to hire mercenaries for the bigger ones....


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

how high does that tin go ? They jump pretty high.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't say I endorse this, but I did LMAO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5-d3rZZ-_M


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

pwgsx said:


> how high does that tin go ? They jump pretty high.


goes up about oh, 3' to the 1st branching, then I continue sheeting the branched off limbs individually, about anothwer 18" or so- its kinda tricky- imperfect system. Then, the rat traps booby trap the limbs from here to rap them on the head, or nose......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

IO read they can jump 5'. Not sure if its true, but maybe so- theyre getting up there somehow, bypassing the sheet metal...


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the trunk fairly straight? Metal pipe, such as duct (stovepipe) can be fitted around the trund then assemled. If you have 6' of pipe they can't jump high enough to get to the tree. But is there a tree close enough for them to jump from? I've seen squirrels do phenomonal flying things. Can you post another picture with the tree trund and surrounding area? An inverted metal shield may be better than the trunk wrap.


----------



## paul parker (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I think Your tree is quite tall otherwise I have seen people covering the mangoes with plastic bags or papers and to some extent they work really well. But I would like to say that those the smaller trees. Now in your case you can try out this may be it can be of help.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> Is the trunk fairly straight? Metal pipe, such as duct (stovepipe) can be fitted around the trund then assemled. If you have 6' of pipe they can't jump high enough to get to the tree. But is there a tree close enough for them to jump from? I've seen squirrels do phenomonal flying things. Can you post another picture with the tree trund and surrounding area? An inverted metal shield may be better than the trunk wrap.


OK, more good tips- anything to save the 20- (pause...), 18 mangoes I have left. If the rain would stop, I could go outside to snap a photo........


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

paul parker said:


> Well I think Your tree is quite tall otherwise I have seen people covering the mangoes with plastic bags or papers and to some extent they work really well. But I would like to say that those the smaller trees. Now in your case you can try out this may be it can be of help.


Right- it is quite tall- with a 9 foot step ladder I cant even reach the high ones. Plastic bag?? Hmmm, Could try 2-3 and see what hapens. Chicken wire mesh (1" hex) is an idea too- just gotta watch you dont gouge/scrape/damage the fruit skin.
No way one can pick these sooo green right now and expect nice ripe fruit. Waaaaay too early. heck, they ripen in August/September! They still gots a lot of growing/enlarging to do as well. These Keit mangoes are the hugest variety. get to the size of a small canteloupe.....


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

well, people, i decided to bite the bullet and make cages- i got them down pretty well- trick is to not be afraid to make them big. 

thanks for your support/advice....


----------

